# Three Sets of Fourteen



## bookslover (Nov 19, 2006)

What is the significance in there being three sets of fourteen generations from Abraham to Jesus (Matthew 1:17), especially since, to get these three equal sets, Matthew has to edit his Old Testament genealogical sources rather heavily (under the inspiration and leading of the Holy Spirit, of course)?

Why fourteen? And why three sets of fourteen? And why is this so important to Matthew?


----------

